# Can we block classifed messages from a specific user?



## richardm (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep getting the same spam message on every classified ad from the guy offering to take ownership in return for a payment equal to m. fees.  Is there a way to block these so I don't receive anything else from him? 

I know how to set up the ignore list on the BBS- but does that carry over onto the Marketplace?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2012)

He can be banned - send me a pm with all the info.

Thanks,
Denise


----------

